# Took out the Scout!



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Put a few rounds through the Scout this past weekend. Man, every time I shoot this gun I like it more!

I shot a quick composite group at about 100 yards, on a Bianchi tombstone target. First shot was standing, second from kneeling, third from sitting, last from prone (sling, no bipod). The overall group was about three inches, perfectly centered. We had a bowling pin set up next to the target, so I knocked that over from prone. It was almost effortless!

Coming off a couple of years of using crude rifles like M4s, the Scout is an absolute joy to shoot. It can make anyone look like a rifleman. We were shooting with an inexperienced Brit who was transformed into a rifleman before our eyes when he got behind the Scout. My wife is a not a rifle shooter, but she was able to hit a _golf ball_ at 100 yards on her first shot with the Scout. Bill King, a self-confessed lousy rifleman, cut the head off the bowling pin with one shot from the Scout.

As usual, Col. Cooper was right.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DogRanger said:


> Wheres the pics?


On the wife's camera, awaiting download. Oy vey.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

VIDEO SUCKA'S!!! VIDEO!!! It's the only way to roll!!!

Did a bit of shooting about three weekends ago, it's not a Scout, but an FN SPR in .308 on a 6" steel target at 150 yards.

You can hear the report of the steel if you listen carefully... there was about a 1-2 mph wind to the right from the camera's perspective in video 3. Again, camera was on a tripod, or else I wouldn't be shooting in the direction of the camera, always be safe. I'm working up some 600 yard shots, but you can't hear the "clang" of the steel. Not sure how to do it with my current camera, if anyone has any ideas, I'd appreciate the info.

Enjoy and discuss.



didn't dope the wind right on the second shot, I think it might have been up around 5-7 mph crosswind. Held about 1 click over and CLANG on the third shot!!


Neat perspective... wind still blowing a bit.



Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It was a fun gun to shoot, no question about it. It kicked a little harder than my FN though...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> It was a fun gun to shoot, no question about it. It kicked a little harder than my FN though...


Girly man.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Girly man.


this comming from a man that carries an effeminate 9mm?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As I recall, my effeminate 9mm and I smoked you and your "man gun" on _El Presidente_ last Saturday.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> this comming from a man that carries an effeminate 9mm?


On his ankle, no less! :smt033 (j/k)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Effeminate men like me have an easy time grabbing our ankles.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Bwahahahaaaa!!!!!:anim_lol:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike,

Do you ever use the bipod?

I shot using mine only a few times when I first got my Scout, but with the Ching sling, its so comfortable to snap one off regardless of my shooting position.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife and shooting buddies shot off the bipod, but I typically just loop up and shoot using the sling. I suppose I should practice with the bipod for long shots, but mainly I use the bipod for keeping the rifle out of the dirt when in hunting camp.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you liked it Mike. CJC was real high on them and seemed to be pleased with the final product. If I was still hunting I would save up for one. Standing by for pictures. :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Man I wish I had a desert near by....

But living in FL... Not to many deserts around here... I haven't warmed the barrel on my 308 in YEARS...

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Man I wish I had a desert near by....


If you're ever out in Phoenix...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> As I recall, my effeminate 9mm and I smoked you and your "man gun" on _El Presidente_ last Saturday.


NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!:buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!:buttkick:


At least _someone_ gets the ass pirate jokes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Gives New Meaning To Mikes Referance To My Man Gun...


----------

